# For those wondering about cord vs tape Flexi leash



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I know not everyone likes flexi leashes (that’s not what this post is about) but I’ve been using them for over 30 years. I always had the cord version, didn’t even know the tape version was a thing. Maybe it’s new, I don’t know.

In any case, my cord flexi leash broke (after many years of use) and I decided to try the tape version because my old one would sometimes get caught under Merlin’s tail while Beckie was running past him (she is fast).

Here is my review of both (this is my personal opinion based on using both flexi leash types on smaller breeds. I always used the « real » Flexi leashes which are well made and good quality) :

Cord flexi leash
When to buy : I would recommend if you have only one dog and you don’t have painful shoulders or shoulder/arm injuries (you will feel it pull on shoulder muscles every time the dog runs to the end of the leash). It can also work if you have painful shoulders but your dog is not very active (ie won’t run to the end of the leash).

Pros :

Retracts very fast (can also be a con)
Is practically silent
Is almost invisible (from afar it looks like your dog is off leash)
Doesn’t weigh much, ie the dog won’t feel it and feels lighter to hold
Doesn’t collect dirts and debris as much and won’t get as much wet
less expensive

Cons :

Retracts so fast it can get caught around a second dog if the dog wearing the fleshi leash is very active / runs a lot back and forth
Easier to make mistakes with because it retracts faster. New, inexperienced users especially need to be particularly careful (you should always be extra, extra careful with any flexi leash).
Jerks your shoulder when your dog gets to the end of the leash while running

Tape flexi leash
When to buy : I would recommend if you have 2 dogs or if you have an active dog who likes to run and you have shoulder pain. You should not have two dogs on a flexi leash at the same time, as this would be very dangerous. One dog has to be on a regular leash.

Pros

Doesn’t retract as fast (less chances of getting caught around a second dog when the dog wearing the flexi leash is running back and forth)
Looks like a very long regular leash (can be a pro or a con, depending on personal preference)
Is a lot softer on the shoulder when your dog gets to the end of the leash while running.
More forgiving for beginners, as it retracts slower

Cons :

Is noisy
Weighs more; a small dog will feel the weight until it gets used to it (they will probably forget about it when they having fun on the walk, but a very sensitive dog might take longer) and feels heavier in your hand
Will collect dirt and debris and get wet like a regular leash when walking in the rain/snow. I like to let mine dry out of the plastic casing before retracting it.
More expensive

Voilà !


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I think the cord type are more suited to smaller dogs. I used cord types with my JRTs and they worked well. I also think the cord type is more likely cause injuries/burns than the tape type. They definitely get tangled into and around things easier. Happy has a tape type and I have zero complaints. We use it in open low traffic areas where I still need to maintain positive control. Korean laws mandate leashes of no more than two meters, so we don't use it much anymore.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy'sDad said:


> I think the cord type are more suited to smaller dogs. I used cord types with my JRTs and they worked well. I also think the cord type is more likely cause injuries/burns than the tape type. They definitely get tangled into and around things easier. Happy has a tape type and I have zero complaints. We use it in open low traffic areas where I still need to maintain positive control. Korean laws mandate leashes of no more than two meters, so we don't use it much anymore.


You’re right about burning.

I think they make the cord up to 45 lbs. I really prefer cords and would not have bought the tape if it wasn’t for Merlin getting the cord caught in his bum… I like the fast reaction and pace of it.

I taught Beckie to go around objects on command so she basically never gets caught in anything. But that’s not something a beginner will achieve readily so tapes would be more suited as a first Flexi leash IME.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A hefty or bouncy dog + cord flexi lead = potential lost finger... I dislike all kinds because of the risk of tripping and tangling, not only for me but everyone else in the vicinity, but much prefer the tape ones for the odd occasion I use them. A long line has proved more useful.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

I like them , on the whole , the cord goes beyond 45lb dog weight , the handle gets enormous though
I have very bad shoulder damage though from one stooooopid dog , and I do mean stupid .
I would never use them on a dog unless said dog was wearing a harness . We use the cord type on both dogs , invaluable on such places as the beach where the promenade and traffic are too close for comfort .
One has to be super careful about not garrotting any small fast child …we are .
Am considering buying the neon tape option , but the handle is sooo big .
Poodle dog has near zero recall at the moment , teenager , wants to meet every dog , wants to play .
Have yet to decide on several things , his ultimate size/weight etc for both harness, coat and flexi lead , so much for being moyen size …..

Ref the flexi leads , have met and had lovely chats with some people because they are not quick enough to reel back in their leads , ending up with dogs , leads and people tangled up …so far everybody and dogs have been friendly !
We find this a lot with holiday makers especially



.oh and thanks for the comparison , we use the longest we can get , and the genuine article


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I have both, although I don't use either of them very often. I'm not sure that I'd ever walk Simon on a flexi (too reactive and likes to pull), but they can be good for nosework.


----------



## kmoore4419 (8 mo ago)

I used a Flexi on my morkie, the upto 44 lbs, corded version. I picked this one because the handle fits my hand. My Morkie passed last October, and when I rescued my SPOO Charley at 4 months, I used the corded one. But, once he got over 44 lbs, I bought the tape version. I like the cord one best, but the tape version is rated for upto 100 pounds. Flexi is the best, the knock offs do not come close. The 100 lbs model has an 8 meter tape, which allows Charley lots of sniffing when we go on trail walks. I do not trust him off leash , because he goes nuts when he sniffs a rabbit or a deer trail.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am not a fan, of either for a Spoo, although I have used the tape versions with previous Scottie’s. I have heard of horrid accidents with corded types. And if you lose the lead it all snaps back on your dog or puppy. Ouch! I think a 6 ft.leather leash gives you control, connection and safety.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I am not a fan, of either for a Spoo, although I have used the tape versions with previous Scottie’s. I have heard of horrid accidents with corded types. And if you lose the lead it all snaps back on your dog or puppy. Ouch! I think a 6 ft.leather leash gives you control, connection and safety.


I have only used cord Flexi leashes basically for 30+ years. Never had one single incident (touch wood). They're not for everyone and you have to spend a lot of time teaching your dog how to behave when using it. It requires a lot of work in the beginning, and you need to remain careful, always. I would never go without my Flexi leash.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don’t recommend for a 50 lb.+++ dog. I used the ribbon type for my Scottie’s, but there were tangled encounters I could have avoided with a leather leash. I wonder what other owners of toys and mini’s use?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have both the cord and ribbon style from Flexi. I never felt comfortable walking minipoos using them. I have used them in obedience training, for very specific tasks but not very often.

I've never taken the time to train my dogs to be calm if I dropped the flexi - it makes a noise and it can retract - which could cause a dog to be nervous and run away trying to get away from the flexi handle.

Of the two, I felt safer using the ribbon, but I agree with you the cord retracts faster.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> I've never taken the time to train my dogs to be calm if I dropped the flexi - it makes a noise and it can retract - which could cause a dog to be nervous and run away trying to get away from the flexi handle.
> 
> Of the two, I felt safer using the ribbon, but I agree with you the cord retracts faster.


If you have difficulty holding the handle and there is a risk you will drop it, then I wouldn’t recommend using a Flexi leash. The noise will scare the dog, who will tend to run away and drag the leash behind them, which will make a racket and really scare the dog, to the point where using the Flexi leash again will be difficult.

I have trained Beckie to sit and stay while I’m getting dressed, so she doesn’t drag the leash. This is essential. This is all part of many reasons a Flexi leash should only used by a specific type of dog owners. It’s a lot of little things to think about constantly. I don’t mind it, it’s become second nature.


----------

